# Sigelei Fuchai 213w



## Dubz (20/5/16)

Sigelei announced release to be end of this month. Any vendors have them on order yet? Or looking into it?


----------



## Dubz (23/5/16)

bump...


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/16)

Dubz said:


> Sigelei announced release to be end of this month. Any vendors have them on order yet? Or looking into it?
> 
> View attachment 54888



I'm keen on a blue one  

Aside from it reading in Celsius as opposed to Fahrenheit, is it any different from the original 213?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/5/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm keen on a blue one
> 
> Aside from it reading in Celsius as opposed to Fahrenheit, is it any different from the original 213?


From what has been said so far - the only difference is that the carbon fibre has been replaced with aluminium.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Migs (23/5/16)

And the new one has firmware upgrades so they say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/5/16)

Migs said:


> And the new one has firmware upgrades so they say.



they should just make it firmware upgradable  the lack of firware upgrades is the only thing that puts me off..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (23/5/16)

Yes all mods these days should have them.


----------



## Dubz (31/5/16)

bump...


----------



## Skollie (1/6/16)

bump. an what would be the price point?


----------



## PsyCLown (1/6/16)

Migs said:


> And the new one has firmware upgrades so they say.


If this is true, I might consider one of these as an upgrade should I feel the need to upgrade in a few months time.

I am also curious as to what the price range of the Fuchai.


----------



## PsyCLown (11/6/16)

Bump. 

Really interested in one of these, I'm guessing local price of around R1300 or so? 

Anyone have any more feedback / news regarding these fuchai's? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

